# Buying a Manufacturer Buyback Murano



## Jquigley85 (Jan 17, 2018)

I am looking to buy a 2015 Nissan murano SL AWD in black. It only has 13k miles and is a really good price (around 25k). It was a manufacture buyback so that's why the price is so good. The issue was fixed and seemed that it was minor issue with cruise control (which I never use). I drive about 40k miles a year so if I buyit I plan to drive it to like 200k miles so the buyback issue woulnt be a issue for me when I go to trade it in in 4 or 5 years since it wont be worth much anyway. Here was the issue as described on the paperwork. I drove the vehicle and it drove perfect. It looks mint condition. what do you think? Should I get it?


"cruise control inoperative - Mirror settings - Reconfigured the anti-break system control module and performed steering angle sensor calibration to resolve cruise control concerns. replaced the right front door harness and right front mirror to resolve minor setting concerns"


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Guess it depends where you are
Wouldn't this 2017 be a better deal and provide you with more warranty?
https://www.autotrader.com/cars-for...ist=MURANO&makeCodeList=NISSAN&searchRadius=0


----------

